# High Protein Diets



## the enforcer (Oct 10, 2007)

After watching a program on TV last night im concerned about being on a high protein diet. The program asked a young muscular and athletic person to go on a high protein diet eating 600g of steak a day. The doctors on the program said that this kind of diet could lead to kidney damage and so is not safe.

Im after some information about whether this is true or not. How long have you been on a high protein diet, have you noticed any side effect or have you been checked by a doctor? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

the enforcer said:


> After watching a program on TV last night im concerned about being on a high protein diet. The program asked a young muscular and athletic person to go on a high protein diet eating 600g of steak a day. The doctors on the program said that this kind of diet could lead to kidney damage and so is not safe.
> 
> Im after some information about whether this is true or not. How long have you been on a high protein diet, have you noticed any side effect or have you been checked by a doctor? Any advice would be appreciated.


From memory the studies they are referring to (high protein diet affecting kidney function) only relate to people with pre-existing kidney function issues.

600g of steak is between 120g and 180g of protein. 120g of protein is only marginally higher than the amount the government 'recommend'

To be honest if your that worried just don't eat as much protein and you need to and don't grow as much as you would like... :crazy:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

There is always a study showing something is bad for you these days!!

I bet i could find one that says drinking water is detrimental to your health if i tried hard enough lol.

On a side note, if your still worried eat less protein. protein is over rated IMO. You dont need as much as you think to grow!! Eat more carbs, carbs are protein sparing.

Plenty of people growing on 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

the enforcer said:


> After watching a program on TV last night im concerned about being on a high protein diet. The program asked a young muscular and athletic person to go on a high protein diet eating *600g of steak a day*. The doctors on the program said that this kind of diet could lead to kidney damage and so is not safe.
> 
> Im after some information about whether this is true or not. How long have you been on a high protein diet, have you noticed any side effect or have you been checked by a doctor? Any advice would be appreciated.


well what do you expect - if you eat too much of one thing everyday its bound to have some effect (small or big) as long as you get your protien from different sources then you'll be fine!

also did it say how long he did this for????

have you ever seen that TV doc "supersize me" where that guy eats Macci D's everyday!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I eat more chicken than that per day and I've not seen any negative effects. I poop too much, but in all honestly it's funny when I do it - so I don't care.

You neglect to mention what the results were. I mean you say this kid went on a "high" protein diet, but what happened? Did he drop dead or start to resemble a plague victim like the guy off Super Size Me? I'd even hazard a guess that many off this board consume more than that in shakes alone...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Might this the TV study in question?

http://www.five.tv/programmes/dietdoctor/labrat/s2episode3/


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Utterly retarded pseudo-science aimed at the couch bound masses.

End of chat!


----------

